# How should pregnant women not sit?



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

I am looking for info on how pregnant women (especially women who have breech issues) should not sit. I have already stopped sitting on my sofa and recliner b/c they are not ideal according to spinning babies. I just went to a chiropractor for the Webster technique this week for the first time and he told me to only sit on the exercise ball - not the floor cross legged or straight legged or even in a regular chair. It is just not realistic for me to only sit on the exercise ball. He might have intended as much as humanly possible, but he discouraged all of my other options. I can not play or read to my 2 girls that way, I can not eat meals that way, I can not drive that way, and I can not tote it every place that I have to go. I really would like to know what is the best possible alternatives to sitting on an exercise ball when you have a breech baby. Thanks!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I read that you definitely shouldn't sit in a recliner or other chair where you might be inclined to slouch down. Sitting up straight is the best.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If you imagine a line coming out from your navel, you want to keep that line always pointing straight out or down - never up.

As for sitting cross-legged on the floor - he's a chiro, and may be concerned about the pressure on your pelvis or sacrum, particularly if he's already adjusted it once.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

It's not sitting, but hands and knees might be another option for stuff like floorplay with the girls.

What about those ergonomic office kneeling chairs, like this one?

In fact, in reading the blurb about the chair, it says, "The Chair was originally developed to give comfort to women who were pregnant by taking pressure off their back and moving it to their knees."


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccalynn* 
It is just not realistic for me to only sit on the exercise ball. He might have intended as much as humanly possible, but he discouraged all of my other options. I can not play or read to my 2 girls that way, I can not eat meals that way, I can not drive that way, and I can not tote it every place that I have to go.

What about this? I used the ball at the desk when surfing the net, at the table while eating dinner, etc. If you are going to sit on the bed or couch reading to your girls (I'm assuming you say the birth ball doesn't work for this because you lose the cuddling aspect), you might just put lots of pillows behind your back for support so you aren't slouching. Same for driving, keep your seat back relatively upright so you don't slouch.

For relaxing or watching TV, you can lay on your side with a pillow between your knees.

GL!


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. I asked my chiropractor about your suggestions and you were right about him not wanting me sitting on the floor b/c he is trying to adjust my pelvis and he can tell that I tend to favor one side. He said the main thing that he did not want me doing if I "had" to sit in a chair was to slouch and lean backwards (navel up like you said) to instead keep it up and forward.

I honestly have tried to sit on the exercise ball eating and it just did not work with our table (too high) and I ended up not getting to eat and just standing to try to help feed our kids. I honestly spend my whole day standing or on the floor usually (with the exception of meals and after bedtime) so this is really new to me. I will try the hands and knees to play with our girls, they are toddlers and most of their play is on the floor.


----------



## TO Doula (Apr 19, 2009)

For driving try a small pillow or a rolled up hand towel in the small of your back. Makes it easier to breathe, too.


----------



## 1stimestar (Jan 15, 2005)

For sitting at the table, it is fine if you lean forward. Most pregnant women find it pretty comfortable to lean forward and rest their arms on the table.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rebeccalynn* 
I honestly have tried to sit on the exercise ball eating and it just did not work with our table (too high)

Could you buy a bigger ball? Having a spare might be helpful anyway.
I'm only 5'4" & our dining room table is a normal height, but I was comfortable sitting at the table on the ball. As a matter of fact, I had my laptop there & was sitting starting to have ctrx when I emailed my sister & Mom to let them know.







DS was born 6 hours later.

GL!!


----------

